# Computer restarts when running AVG complete scan



## carrie (Apr 3, 2007)

*Oh, I need help. Okay, here goes:*

I am running Windows XP Home Edition
I have AVG anti-virus 7.5 free edition with virus db 268.18.25/745 and AVG Anti-Spyware
I’m using the Windows firewall.
I have no other virus protection software etc. 

Here is exactly what is happening:

When I attempt to run a complete system scan in AVG anti-virus, after about 20 minutes, the computer restarts itself and there is no record of my ever running a scan (partial or full). 

Here is what I’ve tried:

I defragged.
I disk-cleaned-up.
I ran AVG again. Same result.
I started the computer in safe mode. 
I ran anti-spyware. It found some medium risk items. 
I restarted and ran AVG again. Same result.
I restarted and watched very, very carefully at which point it was restarting (this took 20 minutes!). 
It hung up on (windows/system32/dllcache/mpvis.dll) for two minutes. Then it restarted. 
I ran a selected areas scan of that directory.
It hung up on that same file for two minutes but it resumed scanning after. 
I restarted the computer in safe mode. 
I ran a selected areas scan of that directory. 
It hung up on that file for two minutes but resumed scanning. 
I kept the computer in safe mode and ran a full system scan. It hung up on that file for two minutes but then resumed scanning.
I restarted the computer and ran a complete system scan again and AVG restarted again.

I just ran AVG anti-spyware and watched for that mpvis.dll file. Anti-spyware hangs up on it too but just for a few seconds.

Please tell me I can just delete the stupid file and be done with it!


----------



## plzfixmycomp (Mar 14, 2007)

the mpvis.dll file is a component of the Windows Media Player....if u delete it you may mess up your computer...if u search 'fix mpvis.dll' on google (or searches like that) you can find some programs that fix it....i have not looked at anmy of the sites, and i don't really know anything about the programs....so u can try some of them, but do it at your own risk...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello
Try these to programs and see if they help with any infections.
Are you having any trouble updating your Security programs?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are the steps that will help you remove any spy ware

*Step one*- Starting to remove the virus.

We will first start with *Spybot Search and Destroy* Homepage


*First step*
Is to download the file (incase the first link doesn’t work use the mirror links) Click here to download
Mirror 2 Mirror 3

Once the file has downloaded. Open up the file, and install it.

Once it has finished installing, open up the program the first step is to update it
To do so click ‘Search for updates’ once selected, a box will appear searching for the new updates. 
When it has finished select all the boxes then, click ‘Download updates’

*Step Two *
Click on the tab ‘Search and destroy’ once it is opened, click on ‘check for problems’

Once that has been selected, the scan will start. At the end of the scan it will give you a list of everything it has found. 
Select all the files then click ‘Fix selected files’ 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The second part of removing the infected files, now we are removing the Adware.

*Step one * Lavasoft Adware
Is to download the file Click here to download
Mirror 2

When the file has finished downloading, install it.

Once installed open up the application, you should get a box saying ‘you definitions are ### old would you like to update’ click Yes.

*Sep Two*
Click on ‘scan now’
Then choose ‘perform full system scan’ and click ‘next’

At the end of the scan select all the boxes and click remove.


----------

